# PowerMac G4 doesn't wake from sleep



## pictureframer (Sep 20, 2006)

Hello,

My powermac G4 has begun not waking up from sleep. I am using an Adesso keyboard and the "power button" isn't recognized by the computer.

I have attempted a variety of key combinations as well as clicking the mouse and nothing works short of holding the power button down for several seconds, which I know is something one should only do on a rare occassion.

Using OS X v. 3.9 (and 9.2.2).

Thanks much for your help.


----------



## Adrianking99 (Oct 24, 2006)

A strange but not uncommon problem. Try:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61697

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300569

Apple arent keen to tell you that it is not good practice to upgrade your OS with Software Update. Many people seem to have problems when doing this, and the advice is always the same: download the full Combo Update for that version number, and apply that. So, if you have 10.4.8 and you updated via SU, it may be worth getting the Combo and applying it over the top of your current OS, even though its the same number:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=304201 and

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosx1048comboupdateppc.html

The following reminds you checking firmware updates can be a good move:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88280

Here's the firmware site:
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=86117

These are quite interesting

http://forums.macosxhints.com/archive/index.php/t-9360.html

http://forums.appleinsider.com/archive/index.php/t-60978.html

So, zapping the PRAM might help, though I bet youve tried that.
Adrian


----------



## pictureframer (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks very much for the info and links.

Could you please advise how one knows they are getting the Combo Update and not just the SU?

Thanks again.

pictureframer


----------



## Adrianking99 (Oct 24, 2006)

pictureframer: these updates called 'combo' or Combined Updates incorporate all the previous standalone system and security updates into one (usually large) installer file. Go to Apple's website, click the support tab, and then the downloads sub-tab. Put "Mac OS 10.x.x" into the search box and tick 'restrict to downloads' you'll be shown all relevant downloads for that version. Of course, search for the version you want, not the x's. Standalaone and Combo updates are listed as separate items in the resulting list. Yours is at:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxcombinedupdate1039.html
Adrian


----------



## kayote (Nov 3, 2006)

I had this problem with a G4 tower running 10.4. The solution was to disable the machine turning off the harddrives when it went to sleep. (Small checkbox at the bottom of the Energy Saver system preference: "Put the hard disk(s) to sleep when possible). I de-checked that, and now the machine comes out of sleep with no problems.


----------

